# CPR dream



## titmouse (Apr 15, 2012)

Lol I am about to start EMT school and this morning I had a dream in which there was an incompetent dude helping me do CPR on a person that dropped. To say the least the dude did not know how to use the AED and the pt died :sad: And I had to tell the family, but after that I was climbing a bridge and it was raining


----------



## tssemt2010 (Apr 15, 2012)

you havent even started emt school and youre having dreams like this?


----------



## titmouse (Apr 15, 2012)

tssemt2010 said:


> you havent even started emt school and youre having dreams like this?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 15, 2012)

Hate to say it but most everyone you end up doing CPR on will die. It's unfortunate but true. Out of those that do survive most will end up in an ICU setting for the rest of their lives.

Sorry you had a dream like that.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Hate to say it but most everyone you end up doing CPR on will die. It's unfortunate but true. Out of those that do survive most will end up in an ICU setting for the rest of their lives.
> 
> Sorry you had a dream like that.



True story, I haven't had a code save yet.


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 16, 2012)

fast65 said:


> True story, I haven't had a code save yet.



I'm a black cloud... You can have some of mine.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I'm a black cloud... You can have some of mine.



Deal...but you have to take my 6 hour round trip transfers at 0300.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 16, 2012)

Our medics worked am arrest for ten minutes yesterday, got ROSC, and pt was A&Ox4 by the time they got to the ER. Thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 16, 2012)

Shortest code this far 45 seconds from witnessed code to ROSC and regaining consciousness


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Shortest code this far 45 seconds from witnessed code to ROSC and regaining consciousness



I suppose I have actually gotten ROSC during my internship. Guy coded on a transfer, started CPR and 30 seconds later he sat up, stared at me, then laid back down...weird.


----------



## SoCal911 (Apr 16, 2012)

I hate when that happens -___-


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 28, 2012)

Had 13 codes in the last few months, only one lived and CPR was started within 30 seconds when he dropped.

If the downtime doesn't kill em, the 5mgs of IV epinephrine will surely do the trick.


----------



## EMT91 (Apr 29, 2012)

Speaking of CPR, the first time I did it was a few weeks ago in a ER clinical, and the patient regained a pulse, and as far as I know, the patient is alive today. The rest of the day no more codes were called, so I assume the patient made it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 30, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> Speaking of CPR, the first time I did it was a few weeks ago in a ER clinical, and the patient regained a pulse, and as far as I know, the patient is alive today. The rest of the day no more codes were called, so I assume the patient made it.



Regaining a pulse and being neurologically intact are two very different things. 

My first code as an intern had ROSC in the field. She never regained consciousness and died 3 days later in the ICU. 

Not trying to rain on your parade, just pointing out the fact.


----------



## EMT91 (Apr 30, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Regaining a pulse and being neurologically intact are two very different things.
> 
> My first code as an intern had ROSC in the field. She never regained consciousness and died 3 days later in the ICU.
> 
> Not trying to rain on your parade, just pointing out the fact.



I understand, Sir. I was just happy that I was able to help the patient regain a pulse, at least.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 30, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> I understand, Sir. I was just happy that I was able to help the patient regain a pulse, at least.



It's a pretty cool feeling, I'll give you that one. 

Gosh, please don't call me sir. Makes me feel old and I'm only 22 hah.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 30, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> If the downtime doesn't kill em, the 5mgs of IV epinephrine will surely do the trick.


 
Yes, but it will kill them slowly, over time.  And at great expense.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 30, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> Yes, but it will kill them slowly, over time.  And at great expense.



Are you implying that our healthcare system is flawed? Blasphemy. -_-


----------

